# lawson to idaho springs..sunday am



## spahle (May 26, 2011)

Careful of the question mark shaped rebar in the first quarter mile on river left. Easy to avoid but would not be good to your raft.


----------



## itwco14006 (Jun 5, 2013)

thank you for the beta, I have been looking at that little nasty bit of trash since the river dropped below 500, I actually tried to pull it out today. no luck.


----------

